
Samsø runs on renewable energy and makes money doing it - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/blowing-off-the-grid
======
illumen
If demand increases for energy the price of energy should go up. Considering
electric cars are a thing, I think it should be a fairly safe bet to invest
more.

Europe is going to very rapidly move to electric cars. Especially since places
are starting to get fines for their pollution caused by diesel cars. Also car
companies have indicated this is in their immediate plans. e.g. VW has stated
that is their immediate direction. So far this year electric car sales are up
78%. Public sentiment is there. Prices are achieving parity. The only reason
diesel cars were being sold is that car companies made more profit from them.
Now with the huge fines, lawsuits, and recalls coming that has been shown to
be fools thinking.

Europe desperately wants to stop relying on Russia and the middle East for
energy. Especially since both have been abusing the supply for political
bargaining.

This should keep the price of electricity up. So the government should
regulate to make it safer for these farmer sized investments. Otherwise this
could be a nice financial investment for people to bet on. I've already learnt
of a number of players in London moving to the electricity markets from
financial ones... so there should be plenty of liquidity there.

The hot pipes idea for delivering heating really does work well. Much of
Finnland also uses pipes for delivering heat. It's a really efficient method.

~~~
lsaferite
It would be interesting to see the EU standardize on a single charging
infrastructure and roll it out EU wide in large enough numbers to make having
a full electric vehicle a decent reality. With the large wide-open spaces
between population centers of the US it's a harder sell.

As for the district heating idea, why not use solar (thermal or electric)
energy to provide large portions of the heat?

------
aaron695
Through subsidies....

